# Stress & Sex



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I am a very even keeled guy. Fun, energetic, sucessful.. a good hubby and father. Humble too. ;-) Married almost 20 years. Stress has not typically been a part of my lexicon.

The past couple of years however I feel like I am under constant threat of losing my job. This, after having been *very* secure in the technology world for the previous 25 years. Dear wife is a part timer home with the kids now and I worry about losing my job and what the result would be. I think I am overpaid now and bet I could never do as well again. (This is such an alien thought 5 years ago, it would be laughable). I bet I could be out of work, easily, for a year or 2 and maybe have to take a big step down paywise - which would be crippling.

The good news is we dont have much debt. Even the house has a reasoably small amount left on the mortgage.

Anyway - I have been horny alot lately. I have always had a high (normal?) sex drive but the past couple years I have been masturbating more in addition to the almost daily morning sex we have - maybe 2 times a day, sometimes more. (thank goodness for my wife, who routinely backs her a$$ up to me in the morning - I have always been seriously afflicted with 'morning wood' and we usually have some very satisfying sex in the morning. Lately we have become more adventurous as well - but I will spare you the details!)

I think some of this is stress. I think at the same time that the wife and I have been finding 'our groove' as a couple, but I am a little disconcerted at the change in my libido. She doesnt mind in the least, but I dont think she knows the extent of it.

Anyone else have a change in their 'habits' (up or down) that might be caused by stress?

Maybe I got to hit the gym or something. All I do is work, eat, sleep and squeeze in some family stuff as often as we can.


----------

